# Good gym in/near Canary Wharf?



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Will be living and working there this summer. Anyone know of any decent gyms nearby that aren't going to run me £100+/month?!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I work in CW but have been lucky enough to work at large investment banks which have their own gyms on-site. The Reebok is the most well known gym around there.

Just found this on another fred:-

Peacock gym canning town near the station silvertown way

A bit futher away, you have the ultimate hardcore gym:-

http://www.muscleworksgym.co.uk/


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I work in CW but have been lucky enough to work at large investment banks which have their own gyms on-site. The Reebok is the most well known gym around there.
> 
> Just found this on another fred:-
> 
> ...


Yep, I saw Reebok, looks pricey. Also I'd prefer a hardcore gym like the one you linked.

Any idea what this one is like in terms of weights kit?

http://www.thecanarywharfhealthclub.co.uk/


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Avoid reebok (it's so busy and crap)

Go to muscle works!!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Spindles Gym in the Britannia Hotel, in Canary Wharf. Only 26 quid a month. Not the best in the world but it´s ok.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

exalta said:


> Yep, I saw Reebok, looks pricey. Also I'd prefer a hardcore gym like the one you linked. How do-able do you think muscleworks would be for 3/4 times per week, assuming I'll be working around 7am-7pm mon-fri, and living pretty centrally in CW?
> 
> Any idea what this one is like in terms of weights kit?
> 
> http://www.thecanarywharfhealthclub.co.uk/


Hello mate,

That link is the gym I use as I work at Credit Suisse. Great gym, all the gear you need but it is expensive. I pay £72/month as I am a contractor at CS i.e. not permanently employed by them.

I only use the free weights but has a decent squat rack, benches, dumbells etc. Easily good enough for me.


----------



## jackhjharding (Jan 3, 2012)

Diegouru said:


> Spindles Gym in the Britannia Hotel, in Canary Wharf. Only 26 quid a month. Not the best in the world but it´s ok.


How good is this gym? Sounds about right for me as I will be living in CW for the next 3 months and really don't want to be spending Reebok and Virgin Active prices. Is there a good selection of free weights/benches, etc?


----------

